# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Zhdukja e racizmit, toleranca dhe egalitarizmi, ideja e kohës sonë

## Eminem yo

Ne shoqerine e soteme te tolerances, demokracise dhe mirkuptimit akoma shikojme njerez qe vuajne nga racismi dhe antisemitizmi. Pse ka akoma probleme te tilla shoqeria jone? Sepse akoma prevalon injoranca e Supremacisteve te bardhe si dhe fenomeni i mosdhenies se te drejtave minoriteteve te ndryshme. Keshtu disa mund te thone qe zhdukja e racizmit eshte e thjeshte, por disa do te thone qe eshte dhe e pamundur.

Ata qe thon se eshte e thjeshte me siguri do te propozojne edukimin: pra edukimin e te rinjve, nxenesve, studeneteve qe t'i pranojne dallimet dhe ti zhdukin mendimet regresive te racizmit e fashizmit qe helmojne shpirtin e njeriut dhe t'i dedikohen botes se re moderne te tolerances dhe progresizmit. Edhe un jam per edukimin e te rinjve, por e keqja me edukimin eshte se ai eshte nje proces i ngadalte. E mira do ishte qe te behet perzierje e popujve menjehere, te martohen, te bejne femije me njeri tjetrin. P.sh. cdo ushqim qe ne hajme, i hedhim dhe kripe apo sheqer apo jo, hedhim dhe shume zarzavate etj. Duhet pra t'i perziejm sa me shume gjerat dhe ashtu ato behen me te shijshme.

Civilizimi perendimor praktikon faktikisht filosofine Utilitare - pra sa me shum gjera per sa me shum njerez. *Sasi dhe barazi*, kjo eshte e ardhmja. Ka rruge me te mire se kjo? Dhe sa ne rrime e grindemi me njeri tjetrin per tema te pavlera fare, me mir do ishte sikur te gjithe te beheshim vellezer e motra ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales. Une bej thirrje per homogjenizim ne shkalle bote. Keshtu jo vetem ne, por gjithe globi do hyjme ne nje faze te re zhvillimi. Nuk do kete me luftra, do *promovojme egalitarizmin*. Askush nuk do kete mundesi te jete me racist, se s'mund te jesh dot racist me veten tende. Te gjithe do jemi nje race, nje ngjyre, nje standart e do harrohet cdo diferenc mes nesh, do harrohen racat, luftrat etj. Me siguri qe ju do thoni se po historine, si do e harrokemi historine? Kuptohet qe historine nuk duhet ta harrojm, por ne interpretimin e ri qe do i bejme vlera semantike e races del se: *race eshte vetem raca humane, njerzimi eshte nje race* - ashtu pra sic dhe eshte e verteta. 

Megjithate disa ngjarje te forta historike duhen ruajtur, duhet te tregohen histori qe s'duhen harruar kurre. Ketu sigurisht perfshihen viktimat e *Skllaverise te te Bardheve* qe u ushtrua kundrejt racave te tjera si dhe *Holocausti* - simbolet e miliona njerzve qe vuajten nen opresionin e eger te njeriut te Bardhe si dhe simboli i miliona hebrejve totalisht te pafajshem qe u eksterminuan nga nacionalisti i cmendur, Hitler. Keto nuk duhen harruar kure. 

Kuptohet qe krijimi i races humane eshte jo e lehte dhe nuk duam asnjehere qe ti hiqet njeriut e drejta e tij, por duhet te kuptohet se ai qe nuk pranon multi-culturalizmin eshte de-facto racist e duhet detyruar te krijoje familje me dike me tolerant se vetja per te miren e te gjitheve, per te miren e njerezimit. Kjo nuk do te jete me problem per qytetarin e botes, per racen njerezore, sepse racismi nuk do te egzistoje me, ndersa multi-kulturalizmi do te kete hapur krahet e lirise dhe paqedashjes mes popujve.

Shume vdiqen per te ruajtur keto ideale, liri dhe te drejta per njerezimin, tashme ne le te ngrihemi mbi keto themele, le ta perforcojm kalane tone te humanizmit, nje ngjyre, multi-kulture, liberalizem, nje race, nje njerezim. *Perhapni lajmin e mire, perzihuni me gjithkend deri ne zhdukjen e dallimeve, racizmit e te keqiave te te kaluares. Kjo eshte e sotmja dhe e ardhmja*

----------


## darwin

:sarkastik:  

Yo, man !

lexova kete shkrimin tend dhe me terhoqi..
sepse mu kujtuan dy fakte fare te thjeshta. Haiti dhe Zimbabwe. Cfare kane te perbashket? Shtete popullsia e te cilave eshte 100% me ngjyre (ne rastin e Haitit, qe ne kohen kur banoret me origjine franceze U CFAROSEN te gjithe qe nga i porsalinduri e deri te me plaku) dhe gati 100 % (ne rastin e Zimbabve, sepse banoret e bardhe po detyrohen te lene cdo gje dhe te rikthehen ne Angli, Hollande, etj)--

Nejse, te dy keto vende kercenohen gjithmone nga uria.. e cuditshme, he??


Patosi juaj idealist paska shkuar deri ketu sa te nxirrka dhe fjali si kjo qe vijojne:





> Kuptohet qe *krijimi i races humane eshte jo e lehte dhe nuk duam asnjehere qe ti hiqet njeriut e drejta e tij*, 
> 
> por duhet te kuptohet se *ai qe nuk pranon multi-culturalizmin eshte de-facto racist e duhet detyruar te krijoje familje me dike me tolerant se vetja per te miren e te gjitheve, per te miren e njerezimit*.



 :pa dhembe:   serioz je kur i shkruan keto gjera??

hajde, rrofte 13 qershori, dita e ylberit

----------


## Ryder

Ai qe nuk pranon te jete tolerant duhet te dergohet ne nje Kamp te Detyruar Tolerance  (KDT), ku ti mesohet me bajonete ne koke se gjithe njerezit jane njesoj ose nqs vazhdon te dalloje ndryshime (si ngjyra apo gjatesia) te kthehet ne sapun qe te lahemi ne tolerantet 

(c)

Meqe ra fjala ky qe ka hap temen s'paska shum humor....ose do me provu te kunderten tu u tall me te kunderten...te bejn femije te gjith me njeri tjetrin thot...thuj "AAAAA" ti hedh nja dy kalamaj n'goj

----------


## Henri

Dmth mënyra e vetme për të mos qenë rracist është përzjerja e gjakut? Ose më saktë bëji nënën të të thonë baba? 

Eminem, megjithëse kam frikë se në disa vende nuk të kam kuptuar - gjuhën e kam fjalën, pasi një turli të tillë shprehjesh e përshtatjesh nuk kam ngrënë as në kampet verore të Semanit para "çlirimit"  :buzeqeshje:  - në disa vende kam kuptuar se ajo që ti kërkon është thjesht idealizim. Le të supozojmë për një çast se rracizmi është një njollë e zezë në historinë e njerëzimit dhe duhet zhdukur. Po si? Masat që parashtron ti janë po aq të dhunshme sa ndërrmarrjet e rracizmit - apo qëllimi justifikon mjetin? Fakti qëndron se rracizmi ekziston - dhe ne si shqiptarë jemi një nga "viktimat" e rracizmit. Nëse ne ndjekim këshillën tënde, atëherë "toleranca" jonë nuk vlerësohet si ndjenjë e pastër njerëzore, po si përulje, duke u dhënë mundësi atyre që na sulmojnë të na e fusin më thellë  :buzeqeshje: . 
Ti përmend supremacistët e bardhë - mua më vijnë ndërmend serbët. Ata të bardhë - ne të bardhë! Pra rracizmi nuk qenka vetëm punë ngjyre!
Ti përmend Holokaust-in e mua më qeshet nga thellësia e zemrës, pasi këto kohë as çifutët vetë nuk po e trumpetojnë aq me të madhe Holokaustin - jo pas asaj që po bëjnë me palestinezët.

Që të shprehem më qartë, në pozitat tona, plumbi do plumb - e jo "ktheji faqen tjetër"! Sigurisht, nëse unë dhe bashkëkombasit e mi do të ishim në kushte të tjera, atëherë me kënaqësi do të shqyrtoja dhe unë paqen në botë.

Se mos harroj pa përmendur Ryder, dhe lëkurën e tij të re, sidomos kur e shoh fill poshtë Cartman-it të darwin, hahaha!

----------


## R2T

Perseri mes nesh nje "nigger-wanna-be" me brockullat e pafundme idealiste per nje bote te paaritshme ku dhe "jevgu" e mbeturinat e tjera spermatozoike qe qarkullojne planetin sot, te kene te njejten barazpeshe sa dhe ata qe ndertuan kete planet. OK zoti Jevg, kur ata "majmunet" e tu te mos jene me parazite per racen e bardhe, ti japin botes po aq sa te tjeret e te kuptojne se pasi ke futur gishtin ne b*the nuk mund ta nuhasesh, atehere do e mar ne konsiderate kete ide qe solle ti. 

Deri atehere "Jevgu mbetet jevg"....

----------


## leci

Pse vetem rracizmi i te bardheve del perhere si fari i rracismit?Pse te zinjte,te verdhet e kush ka me shume ti fusi nuk qenkan rraciste..
Ku e ka mendjen ky qe thoka ti perzijme gjerat qe te jemi njesoj?
Nuk eshte njesoj vellai me vellain qe dalin nga i njejti bark e do jen njesoj te zinjte me te bardhet.
Ky do jete shkrimi i ndonje pseudo-filozofi qe kushedi çfare ka pire per te arritur ne keto konkluzione.
Merr çorben hidh brenda nja dy te zinj,dy te verdh pak sheqer dhe zarzavate edhe dilka njeriu perfekt.
O shqipo kape mendjen se po te iken.

----------


## iliria e para

Sikurse ne do te toleronim tjeret ashtu sic na tolerojne(ne perjashtim Greqise dhe Serbise), do te ishim me me te miret e botes.

----------


## Eminem yo

Ju keni ide raciste dhe eshte e cuditeshme si lejohen keto ide ne kete forum kur qe ne regjistrim thuhet:

_"Duke klikuar mbi butonin "Jam Dakord", ju pranoni të mos postoni ndonjë mesazh fyes, vulgar, me përmbajtje seksuale, raciste, kërcënuese, ose në kundërshtim me ligjin."_


Per rastin e Haitit dhe Zimbabwes a nuk e keni menduar se cfare donin te bardhet atje qe ne fillim? A nuk eshte ky nje rast i paster i opresionit te Bardhe kunder popujve teAfrikes?




> Ti përmend supremacistët e bardhë - mua më vijnë ndërmend serbët. Ata të bardhë - ne të bardhë! Pra rracizmi nuk qenka vetëm punë ngjyre!


Une e kam fjalen time te zhdukja e konceptit te racave dhe e racismit. Pra inatet nacionale jane nje problem tjeter. A nuk do te ishte me mire bota pa diskriminim racor? Pse jeni kaq intolerante, nuk e kuptoj. Ato qe thuhen te shkrimi im me lart jane ato qe po ndodhin me promovues USA si dhe shtetet e Evropes do bashkohen ngadale. Tolerance is the way to go people, jo racismi dhe diskriminimi.

----------


## Legjion

Toleranca shton numrin e njerëzve në Tokë, gjë që shkakton shndërrim të gjendjes së natyrës në mjedis të papërshtatshëm dhe të papëlqyeshëm për mua. Toleranca nuk është rruga për t'u ndjekur, por rruga për t'u përndjekur. Unë mbështes të gjitha ideologjitë që sjellin vdekjen e njerëzve që s'më interesojnë mua dhe që ruajnë natyrën në gjendjen që unë përcaktoj se është e saktë dhe përmbush kushtet për jetesën time. Idetë e tua janë të degjeneruara. 

Të lejohet përhapja e feve si dhe e ideologjive të tjera që ndjellin vdekje në mënyrë që të zvogëlohet numri i njerëzve në Tokë. Fillo ti i pari. Tolero idetë e mia dhe vrit veten!

----------


## Ryder

Para se te tolerosh idete e ketij, tolero edhe idete e mia e ma blej i pakete cigare...qe jeta ime te jete me e pershtatshme per mua se pertoj me shku vete...por ne kete menyre edhe vdes shpejt kshuqe tolerohen idete e ketij Fraksionit me siper...nqs ka nenji qe mendon kunder ksaj te na e rruje...po ashtu dalim intolerante?

Ket pikpytje universale mund ta zgjidhi vetem dikush...diten ky esht njeri normal qe pasi vjen nga shkolla e kalon diten nen batanije tu nigju Public Enemy "Fight the Power" edhe tu u marr me tregti letre higjenike (import Tel-Avivi)...kurse naten: sa here qe nje zezak ndihet i fyer kur sheh nje peme bambuje, sa here qe nje kinez e sheh veten ne pozite te veshtire per permasat mikroskopike te organeve gjenitale, sa here qe nje cifuti i permendet holokausti dhe s'ka mundesi te hedhi njeri ne gjygj, dhe sa here qe nje pederast grek eshte me menstruacione...ky kthehet ne superhero...vishet me spandex edhe me maske te Martin Luther Kingut (maska shitej me dy prostituta anash, mos pysni pse), edhe del me pallen e tolerances ne dore tu luftu Ku Klux Klanin, vllazerine Arjane te Dusseldorfit dhe ca psiko-manjake nga stafi i kti forumit.
Ky bashke me ndihmesin dhe gjithashtu te dashurin e tij nga bota e kafsheve Hippie-Hippo, do luftojne intolerancen ne c'do menyre (dhe pozicion) derisa te mos kete asnje pengese per daljen e lubrifikuar te kokes se tij nga suma me thirrjen e gezuar: 
"Heyy...bota qeka me e gjere se hunda e nji zezaku, mendja ime paska qen me mikroskopike se b'olet e nji kinezi kurse greket jan pederasta gjithsesi te jet puna"

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

> Deri atehere "Jevgu mbetet jevg"....



lol..

Jo me larg se dje ne mjes,vjen Sudanezi ne pune me syrin e nxim.''Kush ta paska zbardh synin..?''- e pyt nje irlandez.Ca fillun tu qesh.U hudh i tjeter:- Ka dash me fillu ''Mating Season'' por me sa duket e paskan genjy instinktet..!!  Sudanezi filloi tu fol percart...permendte ligje e kode etj etj,dynjaja qeshte..

M'erdhi keq deri diku se esht i stervit mir.T'pakten nuk ''t'kafsho''. lol

----------


## marcus1

> lol..
> 
> Jo me larg se dje ne mjes,vjen Sudanezi ne pune me syrin e nxim.''Kush ta paska zbardh synin..?''- e pyt nje irlandez.Ca fillun tu qesh.U hudh i tjeter:- Ka dash me fillu ''Mating Season'' por me sa duket e paskan genjy instinktet..!!  Sudanezi filloi tu fol percart...permendte ligje e kode etj etj,dynjaja qeshte..
> 
> M'erdhi keq deri diku se esht i stervit mir.T'pakten nuk ''t'kafsho''. lol


Rracismi nuk ka brirë! Po si mund të akuzojmë Grekët apo Italianët se janë rracista kundër nesh kur ne jemi për vete rracista? Si mund të kërkojmë të drejtat tona në botë, kur ne i shkelim me këmbë kur është puna për të tjerët? Nuk di çtë them, Zoti na mëshiroftë!

----------


## R2T

> Rracismi nuk ka brirë! Po si mund të akuzojmë Grekët apo Italianët se janë rracista kundër nesh kur ne jemi për vete rracista? Si mund të kërkojmë të drejtat tona në botë, kur ne i shkelim me këmbë kur është puna për të tjerët? Nuk di çtë them, Zoti na mëshiroftë!


Living, ti po ngatron racizmin me diskriminimin. Greket dhe Italianet nuk jane rrace e ndryshme nga ne, keshtu qe nuk mund te jene raciste. Shqiptari nuk ka dallim fizik nga Greku apo Italiani. Kjo qe permend ti eshte diskriminim. Diskriminimi dhe Racizmi kane shume dallime.

----------


## fjollat

> Toleranca shton numrin e njerëzve në Tokë, gjë që shkakton shndërrim të gjendjes së natyrës në mjedis të papërshtatshëm dhe të papëlqyeshëm për mua. Toleranca nuk është rruga për t'u ndjekur, por rruga për t'u përndjekur. Unë mbështes të gjitha ideologjitë që sjellin vdekjen e njerëzve që s'më interesojnë mua dhe që ruajnë natyrën në gjendjen që unë përcaktoj se është e saktë dhe përmbush kushtet për jetesën time. Idetë e tua janë të degjeneruara. 
> 
> Të lejohet përhapja e feve si dhe e ideologjive të tjera që ndjellin vdekje në mënyrë që të zvogëlohet numri i njerëzve në Tokë. Fillo ti i pari. Tolero idetë e mia dhe vrit veten!


Pesë për sinqeritetin, tjetra s'të vlen hiç më tepër se ideja e eminem yo për zhdukjen e racizmit. Dy ide të kundërta me "peshë" të barabartë.

----------


## Legjion

> Pesë për sinqeritetin, tjetra s'të vlen hiç më tepër se ideja e eminem yo për zhdukjen e racizmit. Dy ide të kundërta me "peshë" të barabartë.


Unë mbështes të gjitha fetë si islamizimi, krishterizmi, jehovaizmi, judaizmi dhe të tjera ideologji të ngjashme që rekrutojnë mish për top. Aderentët e këtyre ideologjive të vdekjes janë _a-posteriori_ ose bagëti për therje, ose mish për top. 

Inteligjenca mesatare e ithtarëve të tyre është nën _homo-erectus_, kështu natyrisht që përdorimi a shfrytëzimi i kësaj specieje, me pasojë imediate vdekjen e tyre sa më të shpejtë apo neutralizimin e efektit të tyre shkatërrues mbi natyrën e Tokës, është diçka që duhet mbështetur dhe avancuar. 

Nëse ti ke problem me faktin që fetë duhet të përhapen sa më shumë të jetë e mundur dhe të rekrutojnë sa më shumë specie të tilla që të jetë e mundur, duke pastruar njerëzimin nga _sub-homo-erectus_ që hanë gjepurat e këtyre feve (sepse kush ha absurditete të tilla është i denjë për të çliruar natyrën nga prezenca e vet), atëherë shko dhe ti vrit veten, mundësisht me eksploziv, që të marrësh dhe ndonjë tjetër me vete.

----------


## fjollat

> atëherë shko dhe ti vrit veten, mundësisht me eksploziv, që të marrësh dhe ndonjë tjetër me vete.


Sikur të mblidheshin të gjitha  kreaturat e tipit tënd (fractionit të sëmurë) në një vend e ta di se të gjithëve ju kisha eliminu përnjëherit, që njerëzit  me inteligjencë mesatare (njerëzit normal), të lehen të qetë të jetojnë jetë normale, qe besa ta kisha plotësu dëshirën.  

Ja vlen  :djall me brire:

----------


## Legjion

Tek njerëzit me inteligjencë mesatare nën _homo-erectus_ je dhe ti, që nuk ke kapur as faktin e thjeshtë se shprehja nuk flet fare për njerëzit me inteligjencë mesatare, se kuptimet themelore të fjalive vazhdojnë deri tek presja e parë e plotësohen e mbarojnë tek pika e jo ku të të hipë ty delli judeo-islamik që t'i këpusësh sipas interesi, se që ti të përfshihesh në atë kategori duhet të kalosh së pari _australopithecus-anamensis, homo-rudolfensis, homo-habilis, homo-ergaster, homo-erectus_ e vështirë se hyn në stadet e _heidelbergensis_ dhe _neanderthalensis_ para se të të shqyrtohet pranimi për në _homo-sapiens_ (po ndodhi kjo do jetë përmbysur universi, që për fat të keq tëndin nuk ka si të përmbyset). 

Kështu ti pseudo-sakrifikues /-e për njerëzit normalë në eksplodimet e parakohshme heroike për të mirën e njerëzimit, me dezintegrimin dhe shkalavarjen e grimave të logjikës në të gjitha pikat e hapësirës, shko së pari ushqehu me mbeturinat e hormonet e fesë tënde dhe, me vullnet të lirë të padronit tënd, nisu drejt thertores i/e lumtur, mundësisht duke kënduar këngë gëzimi, ku t'i thurësh himne degjenerimit të instinktit, në mënyrë që të përfitojë ushqim pjesa tjetër e gjallesave të planetit, dhe lëri fjalët e tepërta për aktet supreme imagjinare që ëndërron duke çartisur netëve nëpër stallë.

----------


## fjollat

> se që ti të përfshihesh në atë kategori duhet të kalosh së pari australopithecus-anamensis, homo-rudolfensis, homo-habilis, homo-ergaster, homo-erectus e vështirë se hyn në stadet e heidelbergensis dhe neanderthalensis para se të të shqyrtohet pranimi për në homo-sapiens (po ndodhi kjo do jetë përmbysur universi, që për fat të keq tëndin nuk ka si të përmbyset).


Të parët e fisit tim, i kishin kalu krejt këto faza me kohë dhe ja ndodhi që unë linda homo-sapiens hiq pa u lodhur  :pa dhembe:  . Më vie keq që një njeri i këtij shekulli (si ti ) o fraction-o, të lodhet dhe të ngec në këto stade që janë harruar moti  :uahaha:   e ngecja e tyre po i kontribon përmbysjes së universit.




> shko së pari ushqehu me mbeturinat e hormonet e fesë tënde dhe, me vullnet të lirë të padronit tënd,


Këtë fazë e tejkalova vetë dhe jam e ngopur mirë.




> nisu drejt thertores i/e lumtur, mundësisht duke kënduar këngë gëzimi, ku t'i thurësh himne degjenerimit të instinktit,


Vetëm nëse sfidë janë degjenat që do të kishin vra çdonjërin që nuk është i degjeneruar nga "inteligjenca e lartë".




> lëri fjalët e tepërta për aktet supreme imagjinare që ëndërron duke çartisur netëve nëpër stallë.


Këtë merre si këshillë dhe merre veten pak me të mirë  :djall sarkastik:

----------

